# Southern Ontario Cruzers!!!!!



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

This meet was cool, wish more people were here though. Let's arrange the next one!!!!


----------



## bbdhomer (Jun 20, 2012)

Ill also join once i get my hands on a cruze 

Sent from my GT-P6210


----------



## DMac1988 (Oct 3, 2011)

Why font we make the next mert at the tims in vaughan. Langstaff n weston road. Its right off the hwy 400.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey chumps, we doing a late summer meet?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I could make the hop to Buffalo since it's an hour from me. Maybe even the Falls on either side of the border. There are some great places to meet in Amherst/Tonawanda, or on the Canadian side of the border.


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

sciphi said:


> I could make the hop to Buffalo since it's an hour from me. Maybe even the Falls on either side of the border. There are some great places to meet in Amherst/Tonawanda, or on the Canadian side of the border.


They don't have wings like us! But rob said he wants some! Haha, meet in Buffalo? 

The only things really on the Canadian side of the border are in GTA unless we all hit up the Casinoes at Niagara and get robbed LOL. I was able to make the Milton trip in 1 hr, 15 min because it was a wednesday. If it was the weekend, add another hour to that time .

Someone should throw a barbeque!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd be fine with meeting somewhere in Buffalo. If it's much into September it'd have to be on a weekend. There are plenty of places for meeting, and then we could cruise to get wings. Otherwise, I could bring a grill/propane if others want to bring items to grill.


----------

